# كيف استطيع توقيع مبنى باستخدام جهاز التوتال ستيشن؟؟



## م/محمد على (20 أغسطس 2007)

الى كل خبراء المساحة كيف استطيع توقيع ابعاد مبنى با استخدام التوتال؟؟؟ وكيف ايضا يمكننى توقيع level باستخدام التوتال ؟؟؟


----------



## roads (22 أغسطس 2007)

انا مش فاهم انت قصدك رفع ولا توقيع عامة لو توقيع انت المفروض نقلت ابعاد المبنى من الرسم اللى فى الاوتوكاد الى التوتال و بذلك يصبح التوقيع سهل من التوتال مباشرة اما فى حالة الرفع فانت تاخذ المساح معك بواسطة البريزمو تحركه على اركان المبنى (حسب كم الاركان اللى فى المبنى)و بعد ذلك تاخذ النقاط التى رفعتها بالتوتال و تنقلها الى الكومبيوتر


----------



## roads (22 أغسطس 2007)

اما ال level فيكون بواسطة الميزان احسن


----------



## باسم مرزوق (29 أغسطس 2007)

اخى العزيز لتوقيع مبنى بجهاز التوتل استيشن يتطلب وجود عدة اشاء
1- وجود نقتطين ثوابت على الاقل فى المشروع فى الطبيعة
2-وجود طبعا النقاط المراد توقيعها فى شيت اكسل او اسطوانة لتحميلها على الجهاز
كيفية التوقيع:-
- نقف بالجهاز على احدى نقتطى الثوابت وندخل احداثيتها الى الجهاز وتكون هى stpt
اى النقطة المحتلة
- وندخل احداثيات النقطة الخلفية (Bspt) ونضع العاكس على هذه النقطة ونوجه عليه 
وبعد ذلك ندخل الاحداثيات المراد توقعها الى الجهاز وهى نقاط المبنى ونوقعها


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يوسف ميلاد (16 مايو 2011)

كيفيه توقيع اكسات مبني 30 دور دون اي تغير في الأكسات لكل دور


----------



## عزت محروس (17 مايو 2011)

اخى يوسف الامر سهل بأذن الله عن طريق التوتال استيشن
اولا تثبيت نقطتين والافضل ان تكون ثلاثة لتكون bench mark
ونقوم بتوقيع احداثيات الاكسات فى كل دور اعتمادا على نفس النقط الثابتة


----------



## فالكون (17 مايو 2011)

اخى لرفع المبنى بالتوتال يعتمد على وجود نقطتين معلومتى الاحداثى او نفرض لهما احداثى خيث يتكون النقطة المحتلة احاثيها 1000,1000 مثلا ثم تقيس المسافة بين النقطة المحتلة ونقطة اBack Sight بالمتر او بالتوتال ونبقى البريزم ولا نحركة وبعد ذلك نضيف هذة المسافة باى اتجاه على احداثيات النفطة الاولىوليكن مثلا1050,1000 بعد ذلك نقوم برفع باقى النقاط وليكن المبنى ولوضع اليفل ( level )يجب ادخال ارتقاع الجهاز وارتفاع البريزم بعد تهيئة الجهاز اى ما يسمى اSet Up والتأكد من بعد النقطة ا Back Sight
ومعرفة مقدار الخطأ المسموحب










0level


----------



## م.ايمن جمال (17 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير فعلا الاخوة كانوا على قدر المسؤولية


----------



## ahmed elshimy (18 مايو 2011)

ارجو الافادة عندما لا يستطيع الجهاز رصد النقط يصبح العيب في ايه بالضبط


----------

